# Core i5-7 for OpenVZ virtualisation?



## ICPH (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello,

i seen Core i7 dont have "Intel® vPro™ Technology" when comparing to E3 Xeon.



> Intel® vPro™ Technology is a set of security and manageability capabilities built into the processor aimed at addressing four critical areas of IT security: 1) Threat management, including protection from rootkits, viruses, and malware 2) Identity and web site access point protection 3) Confidential personal and business data protection 4) Remote and local monitoring, remediation, and repair of PCs and workstations.


and also dont have "Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) ‡"



> Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) continues from the existing support for IA-32 (VT-x) and Itanium® processor (VT-i) virtualization adding new support for I/O-device virtualization. Intel VT-d can help end users improve security and reliability of the systems and also improve performance of I/O devices in virtualized environments.


Is it too bad (how bad, why?) if i would like to use that Core i7 for OpenVZ (virtualization)?

Comparison I7 vs E3 here: http://ark.intel.com/compare/65729,75123

Thank you


----------



## Nett (Sep 12, 2014)

It is possible for i5/i7 to be virtualized as long as they have the VT-x extension, but you should use Xeon which is server grade.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Sep 12, 2014)

You can use just about any processor for virtualization, however your performance will suffer if the chip lacks virtualization extensions.  If you just need a test bed the i series is fine, however for production I would go with the Xeon.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 12, 2014)

An i5 and i7 can have those features you listed, it just depends on the specific model you're looking at.  While both are suitable for virtualization - if you're looking for a production system or any kind of true server, you should go with a Xeon processor and ECC memory to provide a more stable and reliable environment.


----------



## wcypierre (Sep 12, 2014)

The K series doesn't have VT-D, if you look at the non-k series, you will find that VT-D is enabled.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 12, 2014)

Was looking at replies and could not believe this is VPS board and not WHT. Oh well...

Anyway, back on topic, you do not need any of those virtualization things for OpenVZ. VT-d will not improve performance on an OpenVZ node as there is no need to virtualize I/O.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 13, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Was looking at replies and could not believe this is VPS board and not WHT. Oh well...
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, you do not need any of those virtualization things for OpenVZ. VT-d will not improve performance on an OpenVZ node as there is no need to virtualize I/O.


Check the offers section


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 13, 2014)

A true server CPU - Xeons paired with ECC RAM will always reign supreme and should be used if you're planning on selling OVZ.

i5/7s will work fine for the most part, however.


----------

